# Gopherus Berlandieri



## tortadise (Nov 2, 2013)

Texas Parks and Wildlife just dropped off a confiscated Texas tortoise to us. The story goes;

Morris County (North East Texas) a domestic disturbance call was placed by a mans wife. She had been beaten by her husband numerous times. She finally called the authorities, and the police took notice of many tortoises in the mans house. Well he decided to beat his wife again. So this time she called TXPW and tell the Game Warden that some of his tortoises were not legally possessed by her husband. So after the many attempts of these domestic disturbances (and lack of justice in the eyes of the victim) she finally got her husband in trouble. He had this Tortoise for 20 years without permit, and now faces felony assault, along with possession of a protected native species of Texas. Cant detail what he may be sentenced or fined as the investigation is still pending and rights of the State. But a good turn events for the innocent wife, and the Texas tortoise. 

I will get photos of Big Tex up later. But thought it was a great story to post.


----------



## Maverick (Nov 2, 2013)

So if this guy is found innocent and sues to get his tortoise back will you have to return it?


----------



## wellington (Nov 2, 2013)

I can't believe it took her to turn him in on the tortoises to get some real help. Then again, why isn't she leaving him, hmm. Well. Congrats on the new tort. Glad you are there to take it in, lucky tort.


----------



## tortadise (Nov 2, 2013)

Maverick said:


> So if this guy is found innocent and sues to get his tortoise back will you have to return it?



Nope. He will never be able to get him back. You cannot have this species without permit(as a private individual) and that TXPW assured me he will never be able to get. He is in our ownership now. TX turned him over to us permanently.




wellington said:


> I can't believe it took her to turn him in on the tortoises to get some real help. Then again, why isn't she leaving him, hmm. Well. Congrats on the new tort. Glad you are there to take it in, lucky tort.



You got me. Sometimes tiny towns just don't care too much unless its major crimes like homicide or narcotics. Tis why I stick with my shelled friends and stay away from the human animals


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Nov 2, 2013)

Wow. That does not compute in my head. How can a tortoise owner, and I assume he loved his tortoises, for his wife to use it as a way to get to him, finally, thankfully, be a wife beating wacko? Oh the Jekyll and Hyde-ness of this. What a toxic relationship that couple have. Hope this ends it all for them. This man needed to be more like his tortoise. Chill dude, chill. Life lesson went unlearned.

I am so excited that little Big Tex is in your care now. Pictures please. Cannot wait. Well, I can. When you can. Just excited to see. Love them gopherus. : )


----------



## nancykj (Nov 2, 2013)

I am glad to hear this story with the happy ending for Tex! i hope the wife has a moment of clarity and leaves this jerk


----------



## tortadise (Nov 2, 2013)

Kinda a bad photo but here he is under his lamp.


----------



## nancykj (Nov 2, 2013)

handsome guy! how big is he, may ask?


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm in love. 
Look at that old man face. Kelly, is this the only Texas tortoise that you have at your sanctuary? Big Tex looks like he is in good shape.


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 2, 2013)

I don't understand why some men will hit there wife . I have been with my wife for almost 20 years . She is the world to me never have I wanted to hit her . Does not make any sense. But lucky you for the new tortoise Kelly. Hay if you start running out of room send TPAW my way . I would love to have a Texas tortoise. Man for someone who had no respect for his wife the tortoise looks to be in good shape .


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Nov 2, 2013)

The master race they only eat greens , they carry their house on their back , and they can make baby's long after
100 yrs .
And yet humans rule the planet!


----------



## tortadise (Nov 2, 2013)

BeeBee*BeeLeaves said:


> I'm in love.
> Look at that old man face. Kelly, is this the only Texas tortoise that you have at your sanctuary? Big Tex looks like he is in good shape.



He is for now. We have had plenty of them though. Most we just transfer to zoos. But this guy came with paperwork from the State transferring him to us. So he will stay with us. He is in good shape for sure. He is about 12" so. Pretty good size male. The males tend to stay smaller than the females.

Mike I can certainly adopt some out to you. However you will need to get your permit. Takes 3 years. But time flies and will be over in no time. I can get the info for you if you would like.


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: RE: Gopherus Berlandieri*



tortadise said:


> BeeBee*BeeLeaves said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in love.
> ...



Yes please do . Thanks Kelly.


----------



## tortadise (Nov 2, 2013)

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-63815.html


----------



## sibi (Nov 2, 2013)

Just look into those eyes...if he could speak, what a tale he would give! As far as the question, "why doesn't she leave?" the answer is because most battered women live behind an "invisible cell." The abused wife feels trapped especially if she is isolated from friends and family. She often feels she has no one to turn to for help. Often, not always, she is financially poor and lacks the means to get away from a monster that has made her feel worthless. Who will help her?, she thinks. Who will give her money to get away?, she wonders. Where can she go where he won't find her, she fears. If he should find her, he'll certainly kill her, she fears more than anything else!

And, yet, people will still ask, "why don't she leave him?"

If only the TX tort can speak! I'm glad he's away from that and has found freedom.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Nov 2, 2013)

Yes, sibi, those eyes are so wise. He has seen a lot. He knows it all.
That man is missing this tortoise. Big time. He needed the karma of his actions towards a fellow human being and losing his tortoise or tortoises is it. Shame on him.
I am glad he is there to stay Kelly. He is splendid. : )


----------



## thatrebecca (Nov 3, 2013)

Beautiful tortoise. Interesting backstory. It kind of messes with my theory that how people treat animals is a good indicator of how they'll treat humans less powerful than them.


----------



## ascott (Nov 3, 2013)

Never know what both humans are like... I am happy the tort has found his way to a safe place...I will not pass judgement on a situation I know nothing of.

I personally have seen some women who act entirely like men when we are speaking of violence... there is no telling what the situation really is.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Nov 3, 2013)

Totally. Best none of my business guess is that both parties are equally at fault. It is just a never ending pissing contest. Life is too short to have drama like that. Bleh. They should have learned from their tortoises. Horse, water ... drink, no drink.
I am just so happy that Kelly got the tortoise, woo hoo! He is a jewel. Came out of them ashes.


----------

